# Transformatori >  Ka saslēgt divus 12V trafiņus , vai ko vel vajag lai iegūtu 24V

## guntarz

Ka saslēgt divus 12V trafiņus , vai ko vel vajag lai iegūtu 24V   Trafini ir krievu razojums , no kurienes nāk , naz zināms , ir pieejami 5 gabali , visi vienādi !  Piesledzam parbaudit , iet , bet ir vajadziba pēc 24V







Līdzīgs sim , nu vismaz uz 70 % , ar 5 ieejam  / izejam  priekšpuse  un tik pat aizmugure ! 1: Zemejums - 2 : +  -  3 : - - 4: Nulle  -  5: Fāze !

----------


## Isegrim

Vairāk neko nevajag. Primāros tinumus paralēli pie tīkla, sekundāros - virknē. Ievērojot, ka katram tinumam ir sākums un beigas. Drošinātājus lietot nepiemirsti!

----------


## guntarz

> Vairāk neko nevajag. Primāros tinumus paralēli pie tīkla, sekundāros - virknē. Ievērojot, ka katram tinumam ir sākums un beigas. Drošinātājus lietot nepiemirsti!


 tu nebutu tik laipns un neuzimētu tādu primitivu shemu ? Es loti lūūdzu !  nu uz paint !

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tev nav nekādas _poņas_ par virknes un paralēlajiem slēgumiem, uztici šo darbiņu kādam elektriķim (elektronikas tur nav). Citādi riskē nosvilināt kādu transformatoru.

----------


## guntarz

Bet tu nevari lūdzu uzmest primitīvu šēmiņu , lūdzu !  un ja nemaldos tad pie izejosa spriegumu 24V vajag klat diožu tiltu , lai iegutu līdzstrāvu ?

----------


## guntarz

> Ja tev nav nekādas _poņas_ par virknes un paralēlajiem slēgumiem, uztici šo darbiņu kādam elektriķim (elektronikas tur nav). Citādi riskē nosvilināt kādu transformatoru. 
>  4210


 





cerms ka ienakosie ir pareizi  ::  bet kā virknē saslegt izejošos lai iegutu 24V  !  piezīme shemā klāt un bušu ļoti pateicīgs

----------


## guntarz

šāds ģeldēs ? +  diožu tiltu ?

----------


## Isegrim

Slēgums jāveido pēc *principiālās shēmas*. Un tikai. Es nevaru zināt, kā organizēti izvadi uz tava transformatora. "Plusu" un "mīnusu" uz transformatora nemeklē (maiņstrāva).

----------


## guntarz

Liels pāaaaldies tev !

----------


## tornislv

tikai izejā tev nebūs 24V, bet, pulsējoša strāva ar vidējo kvadrātisko vērtību 24V, pīķa vērtību 33.9V. Ja aiz tilta pieliksi pietiekoši lielu kondensatoru, dabūsi līdzstrāvu 33V. Bet vajag 24, vai ne?

----------


## guntarz

> tikai izejā tev nebūs 24V, bet, pulsējoša strāva ar vidējo kvadrātisko vērtību 24V, pīķa vērtību 33.9V. Ja aiz tilta pieliksi pietiekoši lielu kondensatoru, dabūsi līdzstrāvu 33V. Bet vajag 24, vai ne?


 hmm ir vajadziba tieši pēc 24V  , jo bija doma darbināt autonomo apkuri , kas nāk no fūras un iet uz 24V!   Kā tad lai iegutu tiiru vai vismaz tuvu 24V ?

----------


## ansius

atkarīgs ko tu domā ar autonomo apkuri, jo ja tas ir sildelements tad viņam ir vienalga vai tīri 24V vai 24V efektīvais, jo tiem ir pofig. galu galā vajag vairāk datu, + auto ierīcēm parasti ir diez gan plašs barošanas pieļaujamais sprieguma diapazons... vairāk informācijas par slodzi, tad arī var teikt ko vajag. un vai vispār tas strādās

----------


## karloslv

Šitie trafiņi, pēc bildes spriežot, izskatās uz kādiem 6 cm izmērā. Jaudu no tādiem izspiedīsi varbūt kādus 40W no abiem kopā. Apkurei parasti vajag vismaz desmit reizes vairāk jaudas. Tāpēc, kā jau tev te saka, vajag uzrakstīt VISUS svarīgos parametrus, nevis tikai "24V".

----------


## Tārps

Normāli auto sistēmā elektroiekārtas darbojas sprieguma diapazonā no 24 līdz 28 V.

----------


## guntarz

Pielaidīšu sodien pie dzivibas un tad jau redzēsim cik tie tradi dod arā !  Nu vajag kvelsvecei un motorinam kas dzen silto gaisu ara ! Kādas jaudas , nezinu , papētišu !

----------


## next

Kveelsvecei vien 100W vajadzees.
Ja svece neoptimaala (zapinja kraasnij bija 4V svece ar balasta pretestiibu virknee) tad daudz vairaak.

----------


## Isegrim

Kādreiz LUAZ '_pečku_' aizdedzināju ar parasto dzirksteļsveci (ar dzirksteļu sēriju). Sanāca daudz ekonomiskāk un drošāk (ziemā pie nerūcoša motora (kā priekšsildīšanai tā krāsns noder) un vecas baterijas kvēle svecei bieži bija nepietiekama).

----------


## Tārps

Kvēlsvecei nevajag līdzstrāvu. Arī dzirksteļsvecei maiņstrāva būs inducenei piemērota. Nu ventilatora motoram gan vajadzēs līdzstrāvu.
Tātad , vajag sākt no otra gala. Noskaidrot cik jaudīgs ir ventilatora motors. No tā izejot izvēlēties taisngriezi. Tad tikt skaidrībā ar aizdedzināšanas sistēmu - būs kvēlsvece vai dzirksteļscece (varētu būt tomēr problēma ar dīzeļa aizdedzināšanu). Atkal vajag zināt sveces jaudu. Tad abas jaudas summēt un uzzināt kādu jaudas trafu vajag, u.t.t.. (sveces jaudu gan var ņemt 2/3 no vajadzīgās, jo darbosies īslaicīgi).

----------


## Isegrim

> Kvēlsvecei nevajag līdzstrāvu...sveces jaudu gan var ņemt 2/3 no vajadzīgās, jo darbosies īslaicīgi


 Tieši tā, trafiņš pat uzkarst nepaspēs pa tām sekundēm. Ka tik kvēle pietiekama. Motorītim, savukārt, niknu tiltu nevajadzēs. Un lielu kondensatoru arī ne.

----------


## M_J

Tajā fūres krāsniņā ir tikai kvēlsvece un ventilators? Nekādas elektronikas nav?

----------


## Isegrim

Droši vien, ka šajos laikos ir kas gudrāks par mehānisku termoslēdzi.

----------


## guntarz

Saslēdzu kopā tos 2 trafus , ieguvu 26,3V   , tam pasakumam tas bus kākrāz ! Vot tik par to jaudu , rit tik sadabuts "Tiltiņš"   un tad meginasim palaist !Paslaik tā sistēma iet uz 2 aķisiem !

----------


## guntarz

> Tajā fūres krāsniņā ir tikai kvēlsvece un ventilators? Nekādas elektronikas nav?


 
ir , gan termoregulātors , gan vel visadi jaudas un apgriezienu pribambasi !  Svece ir Kveeelsvece ,  pa motora jaudam ari nezinu , bet silda kapitāli un patēre maz !

----------


## M_J

Ja tur ir elektronika, tai var sagribēties kvalitatīvāku līdzstrāvu, kā tā, kuru iegūsi tikai ar trafiem un tiltiņu.

----------


## next

> silda kapitāli un patēre maz !


 Fiziku nepiemaaniisi.
Samaksaasi latu par 1 litru soljarkas un dabuusi ~10kwh siltuma, dalja no taa aizies skurstenii.
Analogjisks siltums no latvenergo apmeeram tikpat maksaa (bez zudumiem, bez duumiem, bez trokshnja, bez ugunsgreeka briesmaam).

----------


## ezis666

labums jau tāds, ka tur nevajag to par 1Ls/l, bet var paņemt krāšņu kurināmo, kas ir daudz lētāks.

----------


## next

Taisniiba, a kaa uzzinaat vai auto autonomaa kraasne to kurinaamo njems un darbosies?

----------


## Isegrim

Kāds mans paziņa dēļ 'ekonomiskiem apsvērumiem' krāšņu degvielu lēja savos auto. Un pat brauca!  ::

----------


## guntarz

Blin , visu sasledzu , uzlikam tiltiņu , bet neko vairak par mirgojošo lampinu termostatā neieguvam , bik degvielas suknitis pastradāja un čušš , laikam svece visu jaudu savac , vai no diožu tilta kas mainas ,  jeb wnk trafini neizdod pietiekami lielu jaudu ?

----------


## karloslv

Mēri spriegumu, kā mēs gan te varētu izzīlēt? Pieliec testeri pie sava barošanas bloka izejas un tad pieslēdz savu uzparikti. Derētu arī strāvu pie reizes nomērīt.

----------


## guntarz

es wnk jautaju vai no taa tiltina kas mainas ?

----------


## Isegrim

Es tev vienkārši atbildu - kritums uz tiltiņiem ir apmēram vienāds (ne-Schottky). Ja būsi paņēmis par švaku, tas karsīs un nobeigsies. Tādā gadījumā jāizvēlas niknāks tilts un jānodrošina tam dzese. Protams, var jau gadīties arī ķīnīzeru tilti, kam silīcija vietā sodrēji... 
Kā jau tev teica, sveci var kvēlināt arī ar maiņstrāvu; tad nebūs lielā jauda caur tiltiņu jāgrūž.

----------


## guntarz

Novilināti jau 3 tiltiņi un nekas nenotiek  ::   tika sadabuts viens kombinetais kur 2 tiltini viena salodeti , nosvila kupedams , bet es cereju ka vismaz kaut kas notiks ! man ka nerubītajam nav nojēgas kas pa dillem !

Cik maksa veikala tie diožu tiltini ?

----------


## next

Kad buus jau pieriebies tiltus dedzinaat tad uztaisi vienkaarshu laboratorijas darbinju:
Atjauno baroshanu no diviem akumulatoriem.
Ieliec virknee testeri 20A rezhiimaa.
Nomeeri straavas pie iesleegshanas un pastaaviigaa rezhiimaa (arii piefiksee laiku cik ilgi kveelsvecei lielo straavu vajag).
Tad naac ar rezultaatiem un buus par ko parunaat.

----------


## Isegrim

::  Vēl jau ir šādas diodes priekš DIY tiltiem; turēs tavu trafiņu īsslēguma strāvu:

----------

